# Tele vs AT



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

I finally got outfitted for teleing this year. I also own AT gear and was planning on using both this year and just trading off between the two. How hard is it to switch between the two?


----------



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

It's not hard to switch between the two, and you'll find out how easy it is to AT the back country. That's why I like to start out the season telemarking for strengh and balance, and just plain fun. you'll feel like a rock star on your AT gear.

See ya on the pass


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

So teleing will make me a stronger AT skier...


----------



## 5.13cSickbirdMalamuteTele (Nov 21, 2005)

*stay core*

Stick with the freeheels, bro. It's way more pure than that alpine crapola.

I think all alpine skiers should be shot on spot for lack of soul.

Keep it real, bro!


----------



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

*whatever*

shit man,

teleing lost it's soul a long time ago with the advent of the burley plastic boots, using alpine skiis, "all telemark skis are alpine skis with a tele top sheet" and the new crazy bindings. 

I love all of these advances in telemark by the way, makes it alot easier, but if your not using low leathers and skinny skiis, forget about the "soul" thing


----------



## MPEARSON (May 23, 2005)

Damn ntibbs,

I think we lost you to the alpine world.  
Teleboater, I agree with ntibbs about switching back and forth, you actually seem to gain a confindence when you go back and forth and your skills improve with the balance.


----------

